# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2010s >  NABBA-WFF  Πρωτάθλημα 1 Ioυνίου 2013 (Κλειστο γυμναστήριο Σερρών)

## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Το Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα NABBΑ-WFF θα διεξαχτει στην πόλη των Σερρών στο κεντρικό κλειστο γυμναστήριο , υπο την αιγίδα του Δήμου Σερρών και των αδερφών Γιαντζόγλου  
ο αγώνας αυτός θα αποτελέσει πρόκριση για  το Universe που θα γίνει στις 15-06-13 στη Θεσσαλονίκη  στο γνωστο Ραδιο Σιτυ !!

περισσότερες πληροφορίες και ανάρτηση των χορηγών θα έχουμε απο τους διοργανωτές στην πορεία

----------


## NASSER

Καλή επιτυχία σε αθλητές και διοργανωτές  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

:03. Thumb up:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## zakk lio

Αυτα ειναι νεα!!!!!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

Παμε για αεροβια!!!

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Αντε με το καλο να γινει ο αγωνας  :01. Wink:  :03. Clap:

----------


## just chris

αν κ σερραιος,δεν θα παω.οσοι πατε θα περασετε ωραια,ειναι πολυ ομορφα κ να φατε κ μπουγατσα.απο 'κει ξεκινησε κ οχι απ'τη θεσσαλονικη! ευχαριστουμε για τη πληροφορια ηλια κ σορρυ για το οφ...

----------


## bodystyle

:01. Smile: καλησπερα σας. πραγματι μετα απο την τελικη αποφαση του δημου σερρων για την ευγενικη χορηγια του κεντρικου κλειστου γυμναστηριου στην ομορφη κοιλαδα των αγιων αναργυρων...(οσοι εχουν ερθει στην σερρες θα ξερουν οτι στην περιοχη βρισκονται γυρω απο ενα μικρο ομορφο ποταμακι ολα τα καλοκαιρινα καφε και club της πολης μας...)   σας ανακοινωνουμε την διοργανωση του καλοκαιρινου  αγωνα της nabba-wff με προκριση για τον διεθνη της θεσ/κης.θα τρεξουν ολα γρηγορα γιατι εχει μεινει λιγος χρονος και θα πρεπει να ενημερωθουν οσοι ενδιαφερονται να παρουν μερος ή να βοηθησουν με τις χορηγιες τους. ηδη εχουν οργανωθει πολλα αλλα εχουμε ακομη. τις επομενες ημερες θα εχουμε την αφισσα του event σε ηλεκτρινικη αρχικα μορφη και  αμεσως μετα μολις ολοκληρωθουν οι χορηγιες και σε εντυπη . θα αποσταλουν οπου νομιζει η nabba ,εμεις και οι χορηγοι... νομιζουν σωστο και συνεχιζουμε. για διαθεση χορηγιων ....γιαντζογλου γιαννης και βασιλης.. bodystyle gym and fitness shop...2321054074,25257.  θα εχουμε συνεχως πληροφοριες που θα σας δινουμε εδω  π.χ. για τα ξενοδοχεια που θα μπορειτε να κλεινετε οικονομικα δωματια για διανυκτευση και οτι αλλο χρειαστει. ελπιζουμε να πραγματοποιησουμε και φετος  μια  πετυχημενη διοργανωση οπου θα μας τιμησει ο κοσμος της nabba και οι σερραιοι θεατες οπως και τα δυο προιγουμενα χρονια.

----------


## giannis64

Γιάννη καλή επιτυχία να έχετε, αν και νομίζω πως αυτή θεωρείτε δεδομένη. :03. Thumb up: 

ελπίζω και μάλλον θα ήμαστε εκεί για να καλύψουμε τον αγώνα για τα μέλη του φόρουμ.

και φυσικά σαν φόρουμ δεν ξεχνάμε πως πάντα μας εξυπηρετούσατε με της καλύτερες θέσεις για την κάλυψη του αγώνα.

----------


## Greek Gladiator

Καλη επιτυχια σε ολους τους αθλητες που θα αγωνιστουν :01. Smile:  :01. Mr. Green:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> Γιάννη καλή επιτυχία να έχετε, αν και νομίζω πως αυτή θεωρείτε δεδομένη.
> 
> ελπίζω και μάλλον θα ήμαστε εκεί για να καλύψουμε τον αγώνα για τα μέλη του φόρουμ.
> 
> και φυσικά σαν φόρουμ δεν ξεχνάμε πως πάντα μας εξυπηρετούσατε με της καλύτερες θέσεις για την κάλυψη του αγώνα.


+1 


Καλή επιτυχία σε διαγωνιζόμενους και διοργανωτές!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

καλη επιτυχία στους διαγωνιζόμενους  να δώσουν τον καλύτερο εαυτό τους και να τους βγεί καλα η προετοιμασία τους  και στους διοργανωτές αν και με την εμπειρία που έχουν οι διοργανωτες είναι δεδομένη η επιτυχία  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 

μονο που θα ήταν καλύτερα και ευχής έργο να μην συνέπεφταν 2 αγωνες την ίδια μερα όπως της ιφββ θεσσαλονικη άλλα έστω με μια μερα διαφορα , αλλα ούτως η άλλως οι αθλητες κάνουν την επιλογή τους που θα συμμετάσχουν , διαφορετικα κάποιοι θα είχαν την δυνατότητα να παίξουν και στις 2 διοργανώσεις , δεν θα τούς κόψουν και το νερό απ το αυλάκι αν πχ απο την μια διοργάνωση πάνε την άλλη μερα στην άλλη

----------


## NASSER

> μονο που θα ήταν καλύτερα και ευχής έργο να μην συνέπεφταν 2 αγωνες την ίδια μερα όπως της ιφββ θεσσαλονικη άλλα έστω με μια μερα διαφορα , αλλα ούτως η άλλως οι αθλητες κάνουν την επιλογή τους που θα συμμετάσχουν , διαφορετικα κάποιοι θα είχαν την δυνατότητα να παίξουν και στις 2 διοργανώσεις


Στις 2 Ιουνίου ημέρα Κυριακή είναι ο αγώνας της WABBA και στις 25 Μαΐου το πανελλήνιο της ΕΟΣΔ. Η 26η Μαΐου είναι ελέυθερη και πιστεύω θα χωρούσε εκει ο αγώνας πανελληνίου της ΝΑΒΒΑ. Και αναφέρω τον εν λόγο αγώνα καθώς είναι ο τελευταίος που ανακοινώνει ημερομηνία ενώ έχουν ανακοινωθεί απο καιρό οι προηγούμενοι.

----------


## bodystyle

Ο δημος Σερρων μπορουσε να μας χορηγησει την αιθουσα αυτη στις 1.6.13. Αυτη την προταση ειχαμε σαν διοργανωτες προς την ΝΑΒΒΑ-WFF και την δεχτηκε. Ναι θα ηταν πολυ καλυτερα να γινοτανε αλλη ημερομηνια αλλα....Ειχαμε επισης μια προταση για 7/6/13 αλλα δεν βολευε συμφωνα με το διεθνες προγραμμα της NABBA. 
Ακουσαμε αυτες τις ημερες πως θα γινει 2/6/13 ο αγωνας της ifbb. αληθευει?

Στην ακολουθη διευθυνση θα βρειτε πληροφοριες για την διαμονη σας και γενικοτερα για τον αγωνα.Θα εμπλουτιζετε συνεχως.
*
http://wff-nabba-serres.weebly.com*

----------


## zakk lio

> Στην ακολουθη διευθυνση θα βρειτε πληροφοριες για την διαμονη σας και γενικοτερα για τον αγωνα.Θα εμπλουτιζετε συνεχως.
> www.nabba-wff-serres.weebly.com


http://wff-nabba-serres.weebly.com/  :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

Kαλη επιτυχια σε οσους παρουν μερος!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ο αγώνας αυτος αναγκαστικα πρέπει να γινει λίγο πρίν το παγκόσμιο και όχι πολυ μακρυα αλλα 1-2 εβδομαδες επειδη είναι ευκαιρία να συμμετάσχουν πολλοι Έλληνες αθλητες λόγω του ότι ο αγώνας γινετε Ελλάδα (το παγκόσμιο δηλαδή) οπότε σημαίνει λιγότερα έξοδα και περισσότερες Ελληνικες συμμετοχές σαν διοργανώτρια χώρα , απλα επειδη δεν είχε καθοριστει ο τόπος διεξαγωγής του πανελληνίου γι αυτο άργησε να αναρτηθεί στο φόρουμ .

καλό είναι να μην συμπέφτουν αγώνες αλλα μερικές φορές είναι αναπόφευτο , πάλι καλα γιατι κάποτε οι ομοσπονδίες ήταν περισσότερες απο τους αθλητές .

το θεμα είναι οτι οι αθλητες κρίνουν ανάλογα με τις φιλοδοξίες και το συμφέρον τους που θα συμμετέχουν και πάντα ενα παγκόσμιο και απο θέμα προβολής λόγω του ότι γίνετε στη χώρα μας και θέμα γοήτρου είναι δέλεαρ για ένα αθλήτη  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## bodystyle

Πραγματι ο διεθνης αυτος αγωνας της nabba-wff στην θεσ/κη  ειναι τα τελευταια χρονια το επικεντρο του ευρωπαικου fitness .Εχουμε παρει μερος και οι δυο Γιαντζογλου και αυτο που παρατηρουμε ειναι πως αλλαζει γρηγορα  απο χρονια σε χρονια  κατα πολυ. ....κρινεται  στις λεπτομερειες και ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να διακριθεις. Περνουν μερος 150-180 ατομα(εχω  πετυχει και 220 !!! ατομα  συμμετεχοντες,οποτε ξημερωσαμε.)και οι κατηγοριες ειναι γεματες μεχρι εκει που δεν παει(περσυ επαιξα σε 21 ατομα κατηγορια και ο Χελιδονας σε 25 . .) Κακο αυτο γιατι αν δεν εντυπωσιασεις  απο την ωρα που θα πατησεις στην σκηνη τον κριτη...εμεινες εξω απο τα κυρια συγκριτικα των 6-8 πρωτων
.Ελπιζω να διοργανωθει σωστα απο την ΝΑΒΒΑ-WFF και να ερθουν οι ξενοι αθλητες  γιατι φετος εχουμε και δυσκολη χρονια γενικοτερα στην Ευρωπη. 
Στα δικα μας τωρα ...εχουμε κλεισει τα 3/4 των χορηγιων μας και ελπιζουμε αυτη την εβδομαδα να ολοκληρωσουμε για να μπορεσουμε να τυπωσουμε αφισες και flyer και να σας τα αποστειλουμε.
Μπειτε στην σελιδα που σας εχω προαναφερει (η οποια συνεχως ανανεωνεται--www.wff-nabba-serres.weebly.com) και ριξτε τους μια ματια γιατι αυτοι ειναι που αξιζουν αρχικα το μπραβο μας αφου φετος νομιζω πως ξεπερασαν τον εαυτο τους με τη βοηθεια τους .Θα μου επιτρεψουν   οι υπευθυνοι του forum να  τους αναφερω και εδω ολοκληρωμενους στην συνεχεια καποια στιγμη. 
Θεωρω πως τα παιδια του forum που  ειχαμε στην Σερρες πριν 2 χρονια, ως φωτογρ. του bodybuilding.gr..θα ειναι και παλι εκει  και θα εχουν βεβαια και παλι κεντρικες θεσεις πισω απο τους κριτες για να σας μεταφερουν το κλιμα..

----------


## bodystyle

Μιας και αρχισαν θεατες και αθλητες να μας ρωτανε για την τυχον διαμονη τους...Τα ξενοδοχεια που μπορειτε να κλεισετε αν χρειαστει δωματια για διαμονη Σαββατο ή Παρασκευη ...τα οποια θα σας κανουν καλυτερες τιμες και το συμαντικοτερο ...θα βρειτε σιγουρα δωματια   .....ειναι

Μπορειτε να διανυκτερευσετε στην ομορφη πολη μας  στα  ξενοδοχεια acropole -- λιγο εξω απο την πολη με μειωμενες τιμες αφου ηδη εχουμε "κλεισει " για εσας  δωματια πολυτελη σε χαμηλες τιμες

.www.hotelacropol.gr

www.alexander-hotel.gr





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HOTEL ACROPOL & SPA   4 ΑΣΤΕΡΩΝ για 1 νύχτα διαμονή.

Μονόκλινο με υδρομασάζ 40€ μαζί με το πρωινό, ανά βραδιά


Δίκλινο με υδρομασάζ 50€ μαζί με το πρωινό, ανά βραδιά

Τρίκλινο με υδρομασάζ 60€ μαζί με το πρωινό, ανά βραδιά


HOTEL ACROPOL & SPA   4 ΑΣΤΕΡΩΝ για 2 νύχτες διαμονή.


Μονόκλινο με υδρομασάζ 35€ μαζί με το πρωινό, ανά βραδιά

Δίκλινο με υδρομασάζ 45€ μαζί με το πρωινό, ανά βραδιά



Τρίκλινο με υδρομασάζ 55€ μαζί με το πρωινό, ανά βραδιά

====================================================


HOTEL ALEXANDER 3 ΑΣΤΕΡΩΝ (πλήρως ανακαινισμένο) για 1 νύχτα διαμονή.

Μονόκλινο 35€ μαζί με το πρωινό, ανά βραδιά

Δίκλινο 45€ μαζί με το πρωινό, ανά βραδιά

Τρίκλινο 55€μαζί με το πρωινό, ανά βραδιά


HOTEL ALEXANDER 3 ΑΣΤΕΡΩΝ (πλήρως ανακαινισμένο) για 2 νύχτες διαμονή.

Μονόκλινο 30€ μαζί με το πρωινό, ανά βραδιά

Δίκλινο 40€ μαζί με το πρωινό, ανά βραδιά

Τρίκλινο 50€ μαζί με το πρωινό,ανά βραδιά

=====================================================


Στις παραπάνω τιμές που είναι τελικές με το ΦΠΑ, περιλαμβάνονται επίσης πρωινό, internet, parki, δωρεάν χρήση της εξωτερικής - πολυμορφικής πισίνας και του beach volley (καιρού επιτρέποντος).

Οι κρατήσεις θα μπορούν να γίνονται από τα μέλη σας και από άλλους που θα λάβουν μέρος στους αγώνες, δηλώνοντας ότι καλούν εκ μέρους της διοργάνωσης.

 Οι ίδιες τιμές και παροχές θα ισχύουν και για διαμονή περισσοτέρων των 2 ημερών εφόσον ζητηθεί από κάποιους και οι κρατήσεις θα γίνονται ατομικά.

 Από την πλευρά μας, δεσμευόμαστε ότι θα φροντίσουμε για την άρτια διαμονή των αγωνιζόμενων!

 Σας ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά για την συνεργασία μας και παραμένω στη διάθεσή σας για οποιαδήποτε επιπλέον διευκρίνηση χρειαστείτε! 


================================================================================
                      .




      ACROPOL HOTEL & SPA 4*   -   ALEXANDER HOTEL  3*           4ο χλμ. Σερρών - Θεσσαλονίκης

                   tel (++30) 23210-78 777 ,  (++30) 23210-7 88 80

                   fax (++30) 23210-78 355 ,  (++30) 23210-7 88 99

www.alexander-hotel.gr www.hotelacropol.gr





Σημείωσ*η: Άμεση πρόσβαση στον χώρο διεξαγωγής των αγώνων body building !*

================================================================================



1000 ευχαριστώ και εύχομαι στην άριστη συνεργασία μας!!!

----------


## bodystyle

:03. Clap: Οi πανελληνιας αλλα και τοπικης δρασης χορηγοι επικοινωνιας μας....ευχαριστουμε βεβαια και το forum για την φιλοξενια του...

----------


## fetas



----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ωραίος Γιάννη έτοιμη και η αφίσα και το  bodybuilding.gr, όπως πάντα  θα καλύψει τον αγωνα με φωτογραφικο υλικο , βίντεο και σχόλια για τον αγώνα  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## bodystyle

:02. Welcome: καλησπερα ....
σε λιγες ημερες  η αφισα θα ειναι ετοιμη να μοιρασθει στην τελικη  της  μορφη,πανελληνιως.
15.00  η συγκεντρωση των αθλητων για τις δηλωσεις συμμετοχης και στην συνεχεια  ο διαχωρισμος των κατηγοριων των αθλητων του fitness.
19.00  η εναρξη του αγωνα για να αποφυγουμε την πολυ ζεστη αν και ο χωρος κλιματιζεται!!!
Ελπιζουμε να ερθετε να απολαυσετε το θεαμα  μιας και η nabba -wff απεδειξε τα τελευταια χρονια πως εχει γυρω της ενα σκληρο πυρηνα αθλητων /
αλλωστε η προκριση για το universe wff  δεν ειναι και μικρο πραγμα.
 παρακατω οι πανελληνιας δρασης χορηγοι μας ...

----------


## Muscleboss

Καλή επιτυχία στους φίλους από τις Σέρρες. Ήδη έχουν φτάσει στα αυτιά μου καλές συμμετοχές για τον αγώνα.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> καλησπερα ....
> σε λιγες ημερες  η αφισα θα ειναι ετοιμη να μοιρασθει στην τελικη  της  μορφη,πανελληνιως.
> 15.00  η συγκεντρωση των αθλητων για τις δηλωσεις συμμετοχης και στην συνεχεια  ο διαχωρισμος των κατηγοριων των αθλητων του fitness.
> 19.00  η εναρξη του αγωνα για να αποφυγουμε την πολυ ζεστη αν και ο χωρος κλιματιζεται!!!
> Ελπιζουμε να ερθετε να απολαυσετε το θεαμα  μιας και η nabba -wff απεδειξε τα τελευταια χρονια πως εχει γυρω της ενα σκληρο πυρηνα αθλητων /
> αλλωστε η προκριση για το universe wff  δεν ειναι και μικρο πραγμα.
>  παρακατω οι πανελληνιας δρασης χορηγοι μας ...


γεια σου ρε βασίλη τα είπαμε και τηλεφωνικα σημερα , όλα θα πάνε καλα έχετε και εμπειρια σε διοργανωσεις ο χώρος είναι πολυ καλός  και άνετος και θα το ευχαριστηθούμε όλοι 
καλη επιτυχία σε όλους διοργανωτες και διαγωνιζόμενους !!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## bodystyle

Η τελικη αφισα η οποια μοιραζεται  ηδη ανα την Ελλαδα απο χορηγους,nabba-wff,εμας σε οποιον ενδιαφερεται....
Ηρθαν τα κυπελλα -μεταλλια ,και μαλιστα παραγγελθηκαν και επιπλεον ....γιατι αναμενεται πολυ μεγαλη συμμετοχη  αθλητων οπως φαινεται απο το ενδιαφερον  και θα χωριστουν και περισσοτερες κατηγοριες οπως σε διεθνεις αγωνες fitness  της wff-nabba ...
Σας περιμενουμε λοιπον στην καλοκαιρινη Σερρες....στην πολυ ομορφη περιοχη που θα διεξαχθει ο αγωνας .Οσοι εχουν παρευρεθει περσυ και προπερσυ στην πολη μας στους δυο προιγ. αγωνες  μας ,θα ξερουν οτι θα ειναι και φετος μια καλα οργανωμενη  εκδηλωση.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

και μεις περιμένουμε με ανυπομονησία σε λιγότερο απο μιάμιση βδομάδα , ήδη ακούγονται πάρα πολλες συμμετοχές αλλα και θα είναι σαν μια γιορτη στην πόλη των Σερρών που κάθε φορα ο κόσμος αγκαλιάζει αυτη  την εκδήλωση και την στηρίζει  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## G.TZILOPOULOS

Καλή επιτυχία .αν κ αναμένεται μια μεγάλη μάχη .απο τους αθλητές όπου έμαθα οτι ετοιμάζονται για το άλλο Σάββατο .θα τα πουμε το πρωί του Σαββάτου .

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ωχ θα είσαι και συ εκεί τζιλόπουλε? να το ξερω να μην έρθω  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos

Καλή επιτυχία στον αγώνα της ΝΑΒΒΑ,περιμένουμε ανταπόκριση ,θα εχει πολλες συμμετοχές ,εφόσον ειναι και το Παγκόσμιο μετα από 2 εβδομάδες :03. Thumb up:

----------


## bodystyle

Και μια ειδηση της τελευταιας στιγμης....
Απ οτι μας πληροφορησε σημερα η nabba-wff θα πρεπει να εχετε οποσδηποτε μαζι σας ταυτοτητα για την αποφυγη παρεξηγησεων στην δηλωση ημερομηνιας,2 φωτο ταυτοτητας και το χρηματικο ποσοτων 20€ για την εκδοση καρτας μελους της....για να μπορεσετε να συμμετασχετε στον αγωνα των Σερρων αλλα και αν προκριθειτε στην θεσ/κη 15/6/13 ή στους χειμερινους αγωνες της.Για πληροφοριες ...2310325992 κ. Ευστρατιο Χτζηδημητριαδη.
Απο την πλευρα μας σαν διοργανωση να σας δωσουμε δυο  ξενοδοχεια  ακομη για να κλεισετε δωματια γιατι οπως μαθαμε τα 2 πρωτα που καναμε συμφωνια εχουν κλεισει τα διαθεσ. δωματια.Ειναι λοιπον..... 
.........www.sirishotel.gr  και www.hotelgalaxyserres.gr.
Περιμενουμε αρκετο κοσμο και εχουμε ηδη σκεφτει οτι θα υπαρξει κατηγορια αλλοδαπων,ζευγαριων ,ολες οι κατηγοριες fitness σε 22-35 και απο 35-50 ετων  οπως στο εξωτερικο.Απ οτι φαινεται ειναι  πολλοι που ενδιαφερονται για την προκριση στην Θεσ/κη και θα εχουμε πολυ υψηλο επιπεδο και πολλους αθλητες.

----------


## CHRISSERRES

Γειά σας. Πώς μπορεί να δηλώσει κάποιος συμμετοχή στον αγώνα που θα γίνει στη Σέρρες? Μιάς και είναι στην πόλη μου, μπορώ να πάω, και θέλω.

----------


## Fataoulas

Ριξε μια ματια στο ακριβως πιο πανω ποστ απο το δικο σου  :01. Wink:

----------


## CHRISSERRES

> Ριξε μια ματια στο ακριβως πιο πανω ποστ απο το δικο σου


ααα ναι φίλε, έχεις δίκιο, και μόνο στην ιδέα της "πρώτης φοράς" αγχώθηκα και παρ'όλο που τα διάβασα όλα, δεν το πρόσεξα. Σ'ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.

  Αν υπάρξει κατηγορία 65 κιλών natural, θα είμαι εκεί  :08. Turtle:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Και μια ειδηση της τελευταιας στιγμης....
> Απ οτι μας πληροφορησε σημερα η nabba-wff θα πρεπει να εχετε οποσδηποτε μαζι σας ταυτοτητα για την αποφυγη παρεξηγησεων στην δηλωση ημερομηνιας,2 φωτο ταυτοτητας και το χρηματικο ποσοτων 20€ για την εκδοση καρτας μελους της....για να μπορεσετε να συμμετασχετε στον αγωνα των Σερρων αλλα και αν προκριθειτε στην θεσ/κη 15/6/13 ή στους χειμερινους αγωνες της.Για πληροφοριες ...2310325992 κ. Ευστρατιο Χτζηδημητριαδη.
> Απο την πλευρα μας σαν διοργανωση να σας δωσουμε δυο  ξενοδοχεια  ακομη για να κλεισετε δωματια γιατι οπως μαθαμε τα 2 πρωτα που καναμε συμφωνια εχουν κλεισει τα διαθεσ. δωματια.Ειναι λοιπον..... 
> .........www.sirishotel.gr  και www.hotelgalaxyserres.gr.
> Περιμενουμε αρκετο κοσμο και εχουμε ηδη σκεφτει οτι θα υπαρξει κατηγορια αλλοδαπων,ζευγαριων ,ολες οι κατηγοριες fitness σε 22-35 και απο 35-50 ετων  οπως στο εξωτερικο.Απ οτι φαινεται ειναι  πολλοι που ενδιαφερονται για την προκριση στην Θεσ/κη και θα εχουμε πολυ υψηλο επιπεδο και πολλους αθλητες.


καλα έκανες και ενημέρωσες βασίλη γιατι τωρα είχα 2 παιδια απο καβαλα στο γυμναστηριο που πληροφορήθηκαν την διαδικασία και τα δικαιολογητικά ώστε να γίνει  η διαδικασία για  το δελτίο αθλητή και να μην υπάρχουν εκρεμότητες  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Αυτή η κάρτα μέλους ή δελτίο αθλητή κατοχυρώνει σε κάτι τον αγωνιζόμενο? Αν μπορεί κάποιος να εξηγήσει για να μην υπάρξουν παρεξηγήσεις.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

να πω γνωμη αυθαίρετα βέβαια για την κάρτα γιατι δεν μίλησα με τον πρόεδρο , αλλα απο αυτα που ξέρω είναι κατι που πάντα υπήρχε απλα τα τελευταια χρόνια ήταν λίγο χύμα η κατάσταση , απλα φετος και λόγω της διοργάνωσης του παγκοσμίου είναι μια καρτα που αποδεικνύει ότι ο αθλητής είναι μέλος της ομοσπονδίας όπως και μια κάρτα μέλους σε ενα κλάμπ η σε γυμναστήριο και έτσι αρχειοθετείτε ο αθλητής και μπαίνει σε κάποια πρακτικα της ομοσπονδίας 

έτσι κι αλλιως όλα αυτα περι καρτων περισσότερο τυπικά είναι , ακόμη και για επαγγελματικές κάρτες , γιατι απλα δεν έχουν καμία αξία εφόσον δεν την κερδίζει κάποιος μεσω πρόκρισης απο παγκόσμιο πρωτάθλημα , γι αυτο και λίγοι μπορούν να τις υποστηρίξουν , άντε και πήραν και τί έγινε , η συμμετοχή απο μόνη της δεν λέει κατι αν δεν μπορεί ενας αθλητής να σταθει σ αυτο το επίπεδο , όπως πχ ο καραμανλάκης 
ο Ελευθεριάδης ο Γιάννης πχ πήρε την επαγγελματική κάρτα μετα απο πρωτια στο παγκόσμιο της ιφββ ούτε απο το γενικό στο γερμανικό πρωτάθλημα 

αλλα δεν είναι κακό να υπάρχει δελτίο αθλητή το οποίο μια φορα τον χρόνο εκδίδετε και είναι πιο εύκολη η δήλωση συμμετοχής εφόσον υπάρχει αρχείο

----------


## NASSER

Και τα 20€ ποια τυπικότητα εξυπηρετούνε? Θα μου πείτε δεν είναι 30€ και είναι 20€... Ναι υπήρχε και παλιά και ήταν 5000δρχ.

----------


## zakk lio

μεταξυ μας τωρα... αφου ξερουμε οτι δε θα κρατηθει ουτε αρχειο, ουτε θα περαστουν σε καποιον υπολογιστη για μελλοντικη χρηση ολα αυτα ...  :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:   :01. Razz: 

προσωπικα αυτο π μου αρεσε στη ΝΑΒΒΑ ειναι οτι δεν υπηρχαν ουτε χαζες γραφειοκρατικες ουτε τυπικες διαδικασιες...
ετσι κ αλλιως ουτε επαγγελματιας θα γινει κανεις ουτε τπτ... 

τζααααμπα θα ακουσουν τα "καργιολικια" οι διοργανωτες και τα παιδια στη γραμματεια και στη δηλωση των συμμετοχων... 
(ειδικα απο οσους αθλητες δεν προλαβουν να ενημερωθουν και βρεθουν προ εκπληξεως..)



CHRISSERRES: Μεχρι περυσι αδερφε ερχοσουν στον αγωνα εχοντας μαζι σου πετσετα, μαγιω, μπογια και ολα τα σχετικα, δηλωνες συμμετοχη 2-3 ωρες πιο πριν και γινοταν διαχωρισμος κατηγοριων και σε εβαζαν στην κατηγορια σου...

αν εισαι κατω των 22 παιζεις junior παντως...  :02. Welcome:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

και όμως και αρχείο υπήρχε και εγω πάντα πλήρωνα ενα πεντοχίλιαρο συμμετοχή , αλλα τοτε ο τσοπουρίδης είχε μπεί μεσα με το κεφάλι γιατι έβγαζε και εφημερίδα την οποία μοίραζε στα γυμναστηρια δωρεάν με την προβολή των αθλητών και νεα απο τον χωρο και την ομοσπονδία ΄΄ηταν ένα συμβολικό ποσό που δεν το έδιναν σε καθε συμμετοχή σε αγώνες .
κάποια άτομα σταθερα που πηγαίναν σε όλους τους αγωνες σαν γραμματεία οι περισσότεροι θα θυμούνται τις κοπέλες που έκαναν όλη την δουλεια με τους ψήφους και την εγγραφη διπλωματων για ώρες ατελείωτες και αυτες δεν ήταν δυνατον να είναι υπερ πίστεως και πατρίδος 

βέβαια το τζάμπα είναι καλύτερο αλλα δυστυχώς για να γινονται αγωνες χρειάζετε και κινητήριος δύναμη , άλλο ενας αγωνας γκραν πρί που θα αποφασίσει να κάνει κάποιος πχ εγω με συνεργασία κάποιας ομοσπονδίας και άλλο το κανονικό πρωτάθλημα μιας ομοσπονδίας 

αυτα σε δύσκολους καιρούς καλύπτουν κάποια έξοδα γιατι τις περισσότερες φορες οι διοργανωσεις δεν βγαίνουν οικονομικα και λέει ο διοργανωτής δεν πειράζει έβαλα το χερι στην τσεπη αλλα έκανα διαφημηση την εταιρία μου η το γυμναστηριό μου και όφελος είναι κι αυτο , όπως και ενα μερος τον εσόδων πρέπει να υπολογίζετε για έξοδα αποστολής στο εξωτερικό που και αυτα δεν φτανουν πολλες φορες για πολλους αθλητες 

εδω αλλου πληρώνουν πολλαπλάσια σε φτηνες διοργανώσεις χωρίς κόστος μόνο και μόνο επειδη υπάρχει αναγνώρηση απο το κράτος που εκεί θα πρεπε να είναι τζάμπα τελείως γιατι κρατικη αναγνωριση σημαίνει κρατικη επιχορήγηση 

οπότε ο καθένας κρίνει και αποφασίζει και δεν ταιριάζει σε ββερ μετα απο ώριμη σκέψη να συμμετέχει κάπου και μετα να γίνετε κλαψομ*ύνης , όπου και να συμμετέχει αμα δεν αρέσει και δεν συμφωνεί με τούς όρους και προυποθέσεις δεν πάει είτε είναι ιφββ , είτε ναββα είτε βαμπα είτε νακ αν και η τελευταία δεν έχει πορεία χρόνια στο χωρο και είναι πιο ελαστική , ενω οι παραδοσιακές ομοσπονδίες έχουν άλλη βαρύτητα σαν τίτλοι και στο εξωτερικο , η ναββα πχ έχει κορυφαίο το μρ γιούνιβερς όπου απο κεί ξεκίνησαν τα μερικα απο τα μεγαλύτερα ονόματα του χώρου μας

----------


## bodystyle

Kαλημερα σας. Επειδη ακριβως περιμενα οτι θα υπαρξει θεμα την τελευταια στιγμη ...να σας πληροφορησω πως δεν ειναι χρηματα της διοργανωσης,χρηματα που τα περνουν ο Βασιλης και ο Γιαννης για την διοργανωση. Ειναι αποκλειστικα χρηματα της nabba-wff. Εμεις σαν Γιαντζογλου δεν ζηταμε τιποτα απο τους αθλητες που θα θελησουν να συμμετεχουν .Εχουμε καλυψει τα εξοδα του αγωνα απο τους χορηγους μας και για μια ακομη φορα τους ευχαριστουμε πολυ ,ειναι η αρχη καθε τετοιου αγωνα .....και σας περιμενουμε να σας προσφερουμε υπηρεσιες  και να το διασκεδασουμε. Τα παιδια στην γραμμματεια θα ειναι της διοργανωσης ,δεν φταινε σε τιποτα και απλα θα αρχειοθετησουν τους αθλητες. Δεν θα ηθελα να εχουμε παρατραγουδα με κανενα απο εμας που τρεχουμε για να πραγματοποιησουμε το γεγονος την ωρα εκεινη. Οποιος θελει να μιλησει για το συγκεκριμενο θεμα θα ηταν καλα να ενημερωθει απο πριν παει στην γραμματεια....απο την προεδρεια της nabba -wff . 
Γνωμη δικια μου ειναι πως ναι χρειαζεται η καρτα μελους ,και τα ελαχιστα 20€, γιατι πρεπει να κρατουνται αρχεια και να καλυφθουν εξοδα που φετος λογω του μεγαλου αγωνα της Θεσ/κης ειναι αυξημενα. Αυτο ομως ειναι προσωπικη γνωμη του Βασιλη και τιποτα αλλο. 
Θα προσπαθησουμε να ξεκινησουμε ακριβως 15.00 για αυτο να ειστε εκει για να κυλησει ομαλα στην ωρα του  η εκδηλωση.Ηδη εχουμε αλλαξει το χρονο που θα ετοιμασουμε την αιθουσα για να προλαβουμε σαββατο νωρις να ειμαστε ετοιμοι. Σας περιμενουμε.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

έτσι ακριβώς τοσο καιρό επειδη κουτσα στραβα έβγαιναν τα έξοδα έστω και με συμμετοχή του προεδρείου της ΝΑΒΒΑ δεν γινόταν θεμα και κανείς δεν ζητούσε την συμμετοχή , απλα φετος λόγω του παγκοσμίου και αυξημένων εξόδων αλλα και μειωμένων εσόδων για ενα τετοιο αγωνα που ακόμη και οι χορηγοί που στηρίζουν καθε φορα τους αγώνες μπαίνουν με δυσκολία και με χαμηλότερο μπατζετ , επανέφεραν την συνδρομη που σε άλλες εποχές ούτε καν θεμα θα γινόταν

----------


## NASSER

Και αντε και μαζεύτηκαν 100 αθλητές και κάνουν ταμείο 2000€, σώζεται μια διοργάνωση παγκοσμίου με 2000€. 
Πέρα από το θέμα συνδρομή, εσείς οι πιο εντός της ΝΑΒΒΑ-WFF επιβεβαιώνεται πως δεν έχουν καταβληθεί προσπάθειες για χορηγούς και προώθηση της διοργάνωσης. Και είναι διαδικασίες που δεν γίνονται τον τελευταίο μήνα αλλά από ένα χρόνο πριν εφόσον έχει εγκριθεί η διοργάνωση στην Ελλάδα. 
Αυτά τα λάθη θα πρέπει να αποφεύγονται...  :08. Toast:

----------


## giannis64

αυτα καλα ειναι να τα θυμηθουμε να τα συζητησουμε μετα το τελος ολων των αγωνων στο αναλογο τοπικ, και να κανουμε μια αναλυση με τα θετικα και τα αρνητικα των ομοσπονδιων, ετσι ωστε και να ζυγησουμε τα θεματα, αλλα και να ακουστουν, διαβαστουν απο τους καναλαρχες.  :01. Mr. Green: 

οποιος δουλευει κανει λαθη. αυτος που δεν κανει τιποτα, αυτος δεν κανει λαθη. οποτε υπαρχει καιρος για διορθωσεις.

σε ολους αυτη η αναφορα.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

με τα 2000 που θεωρω υπερβολικό ποσό  να μαζευτει  δεν σώζετε αλλα είναι ενα βοήθημα για κάποια μικροέξοδα και πληρωμές , οι χορηγοι πάντα είναι ευπρόσδεκτοι αλλα κι αυτα έχουν κοπεί τα τελευταία χρόνια και επιτυχία για το άθλημα θεωρείτε όταν μπαίνουν χορηγοι εκτός του χώρου , αλλα δυστυχώς σ αυτο το επίπεδο δεν φτάσαμε ακόμη 
εγω πέρνω θεση αν και δεν με πέφτει λόγος επειδη τα ξερω απο πρώτο χέρι τα πράματα λόγω διοργανώσεων που έκανα με την ΝΑΒΒΑ και όχι μόνο δεν βγήκαμε αλλα πάνω απο 10000 ευρω μεσα μπήκαμε ,τα οποία τα είχε βάλει απο την τζεπη του ο ιδιοκτήτης της εταιρίας και πρόεδρος της ΝΑΒΒΑ ,  αλλα σημασια έχει ο στόχος που είναι η επιτυχία των αγώνων και η ηθικη ικανοποίηση 

Αυτες οι δωρεάν παροχές μπορούν μόνο απο την ιφββ που είναι αναγνωρισμένη ομοσπονδία και έχει κρατικη επιχορήγηση , αλλα μην ξεχνάμε οτι στην ΝΑΒΒΑ εχει το φτηνότερο εισητήριο ,όταν λέμε για παγκόσμιο στα 15 ευρω ,  ελεύθερα οι συνοδοί των αθλητων και έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα περισσότερους θεατές άρα και περισσότερα μάτια πάνω στούς αθλητες αλλα και στούς χορηγούς 

γι αυτο λένε έξω απ το χορό πολλα τραγούδια λένε και σε ξενο κόλο 100 ξυλιές τίποτε δεν είναι  :08. Toast:

----------


## Muscleboss

Στις Σέρρες θα δουμε και κάποιον πολύ καλό και σχετικά γνωστό αθλητή που δεν έχουμε δει φέτος ακόμα σε κάποιον αγώνα και θα παίξει δυνατά για το γενικό... Πληροφορίες λένε ότι είναι σε καταπληκτική κατάσταση.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

σ όλα μεσα είσαι  Πάνο αλλα για να το λές κάτι ξέρεις που δεν έπεσε στην αντίληψή μας , άλλωστε 2 μέρες έμειναν και θα το δούμε απο κοντα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

Εκτός των άλλων ανεβαίνουν και φίλοι από το Αγρίνιο στις Σέρρες για τον αγώνα. Ο Φώτης Γιγκλάς είναι στην καλύτερη φόρμα του όπως μου μεταφέρθηκε και μάλλον θα δούμε και τον παλαίμαχο Γρηγόρη Μπιρλή στη σκηνή.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ανεβαίνει το επίπεδο και οι συμμετοχές απ ότι βλέπω , εύχομαι να δώσουν τον καλύτερο εαυτό τους οι αθλητες και να γίνει ενας ωραίος αγώνας με υψηλό επίπεδο , άλλωστε φέτος μέχρι στιγμής ξεπέρασε κάθε προσδοκία το Ελληνικό ββ και σε επίπεδο και σε συμμετοχές και ας αναδειχτούν οι καλύτεροι  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Χαιρετιζω τον αγωνα της NABBA,και ευχομαι καλη επιτυχια ,πραγμα που απο οτι φαινεται ειναι δεδομενο.

----------


## TEFAAtzis

Κανενα νεο απο τον αγωνα δεν εχουμε?

----------


## giannis64

αυτο που εχω μαθει εγω προς το παρον, ειναι πως γενικος νικητης ειναι ο 


*ΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ ΣΤΕΦΑΝΙΔΗΣ*




*ΑΥΤΗ Η ΦΩΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ 2010 ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΛΑΘΟΣ..

ελπιζουμε να εχουμε και υλικο απο τον αγωνα στα σερρες..*

----------


## vaggan

εδω επαιζε το μελος φρατσου οποτε λογικα ολο και καποια φωτο θα εχει να ανεβασει

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Μολις παρω τις φωτογραφιες θα τις στειλω σε moderator να ανέβουν.

----------


## George_Svds

Καλησπερα...εχθες ημουν θεατης στον αγωνα....πιστευω πως ηταν μια καλη διοργανωση αλλα υπηρξαν αδικιες που πιστευω δεν ηταν κατα λαθος....κατα την ταπεινη μου αποψη η συμπεριφορα του Μηλιαδη μετα την απονομη ηταν δικαιολογημενη και πιστευω πως και αλλοι αθλητες αδικηθηκαν ασχετα που δεν αντεδρασαν....

----------


## giannis64

φιλε μου δεν ξερω αν εγιναν αδικιες η οχι. δεν με ενδιαφερει εμενα προσωπικα το αποτελεσμα.

αυτο που ξερω σιγουρα ειναι το εξης...

καποιοι θελουν το ββ να λεγετε αθλημα. και οι ιδιοι αθλητες. ειναι το μονο αθλημα που υπαρχει αυτη η αναρχεια. οι αθλητες δεν εχουν καμια πηθαρχεια.

βλεπουμε αθλητες να κανουν σκηνικα τετοιου ειδους.

βλεπουμε κριτικες επιτροπες να ψαχνουν τους αθλητες για να αρχησει ο αγωνας.

βλεπουμε αντιδρασεις αθλητων απαραδεκτες στο ακουσμα ποσου σημετοχης. για να μην αναφερω κιαλλα.

και ρωτω...

σε ποιο αλλο αθλημα γινοντε αυτα?  σεβασμος σε κριτες η σε διαιτητες? η σε ομοσπονδιες? βλεπε ΕΠΟ ΕΠΑΕ.

Σε ποιο αθλημα δεν τιμωρητε ο αθλητης αν δεν δειξει σεβασμο σε συναθλητη του.

κανονηκα θα επρεπε να υπαρξει καποια στιγμη ενα σημαζεμα στο αθλημα που θελουμε να λεγετε το bodybuilding.

----------


## billy89

Τι ακριβώς έγινε?

----------


## George_Svds

Εχεις δικαιο...δεν αντιλεγω....το ιδιο ομως ισχυει φιλε και για τους κριτες....μην τους βγαζουμε απο εξω....οσον αφορα τους αθλητες και την αναρχεια που ειπες εχεις απολυτο δικαιο...αλλα για τους αθλητες που κοπιαζουν τοσο....κανουν αυτο τον αγωνα...ειναι σωστοι....και στο τελος δεν περνουν αυτο που τους αναλογει....ειναι μεγαλο κριμα και αμαρτια...τωρα θα μου πεις οτι σε ολες τις διοργανωσεις γινονται αυτα...το ξερω...αλλα εγω σαν θεατης και επειδη αγαπω αυτο το αθλημα αναφερομαι σε αυτα....ειναι πολυ κακο...αυτες οι ''κλυκες'' ειναι που χαλανε το ββ και καθε ειδους αθλημα....κριμα...

----------


## giannis64

θα ανεβει το υλικο και μετα το τελος της παρουσιασης του αγωνα θα τα συζητησουμε αυτα..

ας μην χαλαμε το τοπικ πριν καν αυτο αρχησει.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

δεν έγινε τιποτε το ασυνήθιστο για τα ελληνικα δεδομενα αγώνων ββ , όπως πάντα εκτος τους πρώτους σε περισσότερες περιπτωσεις όλοι αδικημένοι είναι

σε μια κατηγορία που θυμάμε ήταν αδικία όχι απο πλευράς  επιτροπής αλλα επειδη όλοι οι αθλητες ήταν σχεδόν ίδιοι και υπερτερούσε ο ενας εκεί που έχανε ο άλλος , αλλα δεν γινόταν να τους βαλουμε όλους ισοβαθμία και να τελειώνει η υπόθεση έπρεπε να βγεί κατάταξη 
είδα δηλαδή  αθλητη που μπορει να τον είχα 3ο αλλα βγηκε 5ος και καθόλου άδικο αποτέλεσμα αφού όλα παιζόταν άλλωστε η μαγαλύτερη και μικρότερη βαθμολογία διαγράφετε , σιγα μην παίχτηκε και παρασκήνιο σε ερασιτεχνικούς αγώνες φιτνες και να ξεφτυλιστούμε για κάποιες θέσεις 

απλα αν δεν μάθουν οι αθλητες να χάνουν και να μαθαίνουν απο τα λάθη τους πολυ απλα ποτε δεν θα γίνουν καλοί και δεν θα βελτιωθούν

αδικία θα θεωρήσω την μη διαγραφη του μηλιάδη απο την ΝΑΒΒΑ  λόγω αντιαθλητικής συμπεριφορας , γιατι αν θεωρήσουμε το εν βρασμώ ψυχής , φανταστείτε τι εν βρασμω ψυχής θα είχα εγω αν ήμουν μπροστα και έβλεπα το περιστατικο η ερχόταν να μου την πούν οι δικοί του 

γιατι πάντα οι δικοί μας και οι κολητοι για πρώτους μας έχουν και άκουσα ότι πως μπορει κάποιος να κερδίσει με κομενο τρικέφαλο και πάνω σ αυτο έχω να πω ότι σε περίπτωση ίδιας φόρμας ενοείτε θα κερδίσει το καλούπι και αυτός που δεν έχει ατέλειες , απλα πράματα είναι και ο ντοριαν με κομενο δικέφαλο το ολύμπια πήρε που το περίεργο
αλλα δεν μπορεί ένας έμπειρος αθλητης με τόσες συμμετοχές να αφηνει να ακούει παπαγαλάκια ενω έπρεπε να ήταν τουλάχιστον 2 κιλα πιο κατω να πάρει και το γενικό  και να χει το κεφάλι ησυχο , λές και εγω τοσα χρόνια που κατέβαινα δεν έχω νιωσει αδικία η να χάσω στην λεπτομέρεια , αλλα είπα καλα να πάθω ας πρόσεχα οι μακακίες και τα λάθη πληρώνονται δεν μας φταίνε όλο οι άλλοι 

και όταν κερδίζουν ξαφνικα όλα καλα , δεν σοβαρευόμαστε εγω λέω , καθόμαστε να βγάζουμε τα μάτια μας και ενω είναι καλός ενας αθλητης με καλούπι και μαζα έχει ενα στρωμα νερού στην επιδερμίδα που κρύβει όλη την δουλεια που 'έκανε , αυτο βλέπουν οι κριτες αυτο βαθμολογούν και ό άλλος να έχει λιώσει και να είναι κομμάτια , αυτο δεν είναι αδικία?

και το χεριρότερο πράγμα τετοιες αντιδράσεις γενικότερα δε'ίχνουν μη σεβασμό στους συναθλητες και είναι ντροπή και το μόνο που μπορει να σώσει κάπως την κατάσταση είναι η δημόσια συγνώμη του αθλητή , γι αυτο λέω ίσως πρέπει κάποιοι κανονισμοι να εφαρμόζονται πιο αυστηρα  , καποτε αν μασούσε τσιχλα ο αθλητης στην σκηνη έχανε πόντους ,εγω είχα βγεί σε ενα πανευρωπαικο και ξεχασα να βγάλω το ρολόι και μπορει να χασα και πόντους,  ενω τωρα στο τελος θα βγάλουν και τα μαγιό να μας δείξουν και γω δεν ξερω τι :01. Mr. Green: 

πρέπει να καταλάβουμε ότι είμαστε αθλητες ββ και όχι μπαλαρίνες η σελέμπριτις , γιατι βλέπω συμπεριφορα μερικών σαν να είναι σελέμπριτις , έτσι δεν πάμε μπροστα ούτε αποκτούμε αθλητικη παιδεία και όλα τα άλλα εγω τα ακουω βερεσέ

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Καλησπερα...εχθες ημουν θεατης στον αγωνα....πιστευω πως ηταν μια καλη διοργανωση αλλα υπηρξαν αδικιες που πιστευω δεν ηταν κατα λαθος....κατα την ταπεινη μου αποψη η συμπεριφορα του Μηλιαδη μετα την απονομη ηταν δικαιολογημενη και πιστευω πως και αλλοι αθλητες αδικηθηκαν ασχετα που δεν αντεδρασαν....


εσυ με αυτα που λες και επικροτης αυτες τις συμπεριφορες μόνο καλό δεν κάνεις , αν είναι να το κάνουμε ρίνκ μετα , όταν νιώθεις αδικημένος βαζεις το κεφάλι κατω κατεβαίνεις όπως πρέπει και βουλώνεις στόματα και τελειώνει η παρτίδα 
είπαμε και γω όταν κατεβαινα δεν θυμαμε ποτε οι δικοί μου να μη με είχαν για πρώτο αλλα εγω ήξερα πότε να χαρω η όχι

----------


## Polyneikos

> θα ανεβει το υλικο και μετα το τελος της παρουσιασης του αγωνα θα τα συζητησουμε αυτα..
> 
> ας μην χαλαμε το τοπικ πριν καν αυτο αρχησει.


Πολύ σωστός ο Γιάννης. 
Περιμένουμε να δούμε πρωτα καποιες φωτογραφίες, γιατι προς το παρόν απο αυτα που γράφτηκαν, λίγοι καταλαβαίνουν..

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Λοιπον εχω 3000 φωτογραφιες κ λογικα μεχρι το βραδυ θα εχω διαλεξει τις καλυτερες για να τις στειλω σε μοντερατορ να τις ανεβασει.

----------


## giannis64

αντε να δουμε.  ξεχασαμε πως υπηρχε αυτος ο αγωνας.. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

δώσε πράμα στο λαο  :03. Thumb up:  αι είχε πάρα πολλες συμμετοχές και καλές , να δούμε και να σχολιάσουμε , μόνο καλό είναι να μπαίνουν με την σειρα των κατηγοριών οι φώτο για καλύτερη προβολή και ανάγνωση , ώστε να έχουν άποψη και αυτοι που δεν μπόρεσαν να παρεβρεθούν στον αγώνα και να μπούν στο κλίμα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Fratsou

Λοιπον βαζω εγω 2 φωτογραφιες



Με τον τρομερο Βασιλη Στεφανιδη!!!

----------


## Mpozos

Μερικές φωτογραφίες. 

Κατηγορία : FITNESS ATHLETIC MEN

















το παιδί που βγήκε που πήρε 3η θέση, κάνουμε προπονήσεις μαζί στο ίδιο γυμναστήριο πήρε 1η φορά μέρος σε αγώνες.

----------


## bodystyle

Καλησπερα σας. 
Σας ευχαριστουμε ολους σας οσους βοηθησαν στην πραγματοποιηση της εκδηλωσης...χορηγους τοπικους και πανελληνιους...θεατες ...αθλητες και nabba-wff. Νομιζω πως ηταν μια  καλη βραδια με πολυ καλο επιπεδο αθλητων που τα εδωσαν ολα για να παιξουν στο universe της αλλης εβδομαδας και αξιζει ολοι σας να ερθετε να δειτε...με πολλους αθλητες ...γυρω στους 100 νομιζω χωρις να ειμαι σιγουρος...και με πολυ κεφι και ορεξη απο εμας της διοργανωσης. Τα περιπτερα των χορηγων  μας εκει πληροφορουσαν τον κοσμο για τα προιοντα τους,εξαερισμος και air-condition στον χωρο,καφε και οτιδηποτε αλλο στα ποδια σας και γυρω ολα τα καφε ταβερνες και club των Σερρων. Το εισητηριο 7€ ,πολυ καλη τιμη για αγωνα τετοιου επιπεδου και  ικανοποιητικοτατη προσελευση θεατων αφου εωσ τις 3 (ναι 3 το πρωι  ερχοταν θεατες μετα την βραδυνη τους εξοδο στην περιοχη .
Πολυ καλο επιπεδο των πρωτων νικητων σε ολες τις κατηγοριες αλλα και στην υπολοιπη 6αδα σε καποιες απο αυτες. O over all Ελληνας νικητης ηταν παρα μα παρα πολυ ποιοτικος αθλητης και απο την φισιογνωμια του καταλαβαινες οτι ειναι σωστος και στον χαρακτηρα του. Παρα πολυ καλος και ο Συριος, πρωτος στην αλλοδαπων.
Σιγουρα καποιοι θα εχουν παραπονα για τα αποτελεσματα αλλα  αυτο ειναι μεγαλο θεμα και δεν ειναι της ωρας. Σαν διοργανωση ειχα το χρεος να μιλησω σε καποιους απο αυτους για να δω τι ακριβως σκεφτονται και νομιζω πως τα πραγματα τωρα ειναι διαφορετικα στο μυαλο τους. Δεν ξερω αν ειναι σωστα τα αποτελεσματα .σαν διοργανωτης μιλαω για την εξελιξη του αγωνα.
Ηδη εχουν περιπου 3000 !!!φωτο του αγωνα  μελη του forum και ας επιλεξουν για να γινει μια σωστη παρουσιαση του αγωνα μας. 
Θα ηθελα να παρακαλεσω τον Ηλια να γραψει τα αποτελεσματα των κατηγοριων ...και να παρουσιασει τις φωτο οπως νομιζει  για να εχουμε  ωραιο αποτελεσμα .

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

το θέμα είναι Βασίλη να με στείλει κάποιος την λίστα με τα αποτελέσματα και τις φωτο , γιατι δεν έχω εγω κατι στα χέρια μου ακόμη

----------


## satheo

hlia se parakalo ti diagrafes mas les paratragouda ypirxan panta kai tha yparxoun !!!! se sevomai to ksereis alla o paulos stin nabba den edikse pote digma antiathlitis symperiforas kai sto katw katw prepei na xasei kai o giannis ! o paulos isterouse se gramosi alla polli maza o giannis se traumatismous palious kai exase arketi maza egw tha ekrina alios opos kai perisi me ton alexandro ton kalaitzi any way den einai auto to thema !!!! h NABBA diakrinete gia to oikogeniako perivalon den diagrapsate 2010 stin katerini paratragoudo den diagrapsate komotini paratragoudo den tha diagrapsere kai twra oikogenika malonete oikogeniaka ta linete kai tha xaro na formaristi o paulos kai na  apodiksei sto univers ti aksizei !!! sygnomi gia ta greeklisch giauto grafo kai spania

----------


## giannis64

πιστευω σημερα να φτασει στα χερια μου το υλικο του αγωνα. οποτε υπομονη.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> .hlia se parakalo ti diagrafes mas les paratragouda ypirxan panta kai tha yparxoun !!!! se sevomai to ksereis alla o paulos stin nabba den edikse pote digma antiathlitis symperiforas kai sto katw katw prepei na xasei kai o giannis ! o paulos isterouse se gramosi alla polli maza o giannis se traumatismous palious kai exase arketi maza egw tha ekrina alios opos kai perisi me ton alexandro ton kalaitzi any way den einai auto to thema !!!! h NABBA diakrinete gia to oikogeniako perivalon den diagrapsate 2010 stin katerini paratragoudo den diagrapsate komotini paratragoudo den tha diagrapsere kai twra oikogenika malonete oikogeniaka ta linete kai tha xaro na formaristi o paulos kai na apodiksei sto univers ti aksizei !!! sygnomi gia ta greeklisch giauto grafo kai spania


ρε Χάρη τωρα πλάκα με κάνεις ? άσε που με βγάζεις τα μάτια να σε διαβασω !! και όταν ένας αθλητης πεταει το κύπελο αυτο πως λέγετε αθλητική η αντιαθλητική συμπεριφορα ? σε ρωταω και αν θέλεις απάντησε επ αυτούκαι μπήκες στη διαδικασία να γράψεις για να πείς όλο αυτό? εσύ 'άλλο αγωνα έβλεπες ρε Χαρη ? δηλαδη βγάζουμε τα μάτια μας να μην αδικήσουμε κανέναν και να ακούμε και μπινελίκια απο πάνω? συμφωνω ότι μπορει καποιος με την δική του αισθητικη να τον έχει και πρώτο και γω πρώτο θα τον έβαζα γιατι μ αρέσει σαν καλούπι , αλλα όταν ό άλλος είναι στο τερμα γραμμωμένος δεν είναι αμαρτία να φάει ρίξιμο?και είπα τι πρέπει κανονικά να γινει βαση κανονισμού δεν είμαι εγω υπεύθυνος για να κάνω διαγραφες και θα σε ρωτήσω και κατι άλλο ρε Χάρη και σ αυτο θέλω να απαντήσεις ειλικρηνα , ο Ιωάννου που βγήκε πρώτος γιατι βγήκε για την συμμετρία και την μάζα? για την γράμμωση δεν βγήκε? που λοιπόν το περίεργο και μενα με αρεσει ο παυλος και σε συμμετρία και μάζα , αλλα εδω απλα δεν ήταν έτοιμος πως να το κάνουμε , στην ιφββ βγήκε πιο πίσω , αν όμως ήταν όπως πρέπει δεν θα αδικούσε τον εαυτό του και θα ήταν πρώτος και γενικός , απλα πράματα

----------


## giannis64

> o paulos stin nabba den edikse pote digma antiathlitis symperiforas kai sto katw katw prepei na xasei kai o giannis !


λυπαμαι φιλε μου, αλλα το ιδιο σχεδον σηνεβει και στον αγωνα της κομοτηνης. τοτε φυσικα ηταν στη θεση του προπονητη.

αρα δεν μπορει καποιος να λεει πως δεν εχει ξανασημβει.

----------


## listen your body

Ρε παιδια καλησπερα αντε βαλτε μας φωτο ολων των κατηγοριων και αποτελεσματα ποσο να περιμενουμε ακοα????  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Επειδή επικρατει μια μικρή σύγχυση σχετικά με τον Γενικό Νικητή ,έχω την ενημέρωση από την επίσημη ΝΑΒΒΑ ότι Γενικός Νικητής  στις κατηγορίες Ελλήνων ειναι ο Στεφανίδης Βασίλης  και Γενικός Νικητής των γενικών ο Ριάντ Αλ Ματζάρις. Ελπίζω να το μεταφέρω σωστα.

----------


## giannis64

θα ζητησω λιγο απο τα μελη να κανουν ΑΚΟΜΗ λιγο υπομονη, μιας και τα παιδια που διοργανωσαν τον αγωνα ακομη δεν μας εχουν στειλει το υλικο. 

καπου θα εχει κολλησει η διαδηκασια..

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Επειδή επικρατει μια μικρή σύγχυση σχετικά με τον Γενικό Νικητή ,έχω την ενημέρωση από την επίσημη ΝΑΒΒΑ ότι Γενικός Νικητής  στις κατηγορίες Ελλήνων ειναι ο Στεφανίδης Βασίλης  και Γενικός Νικητής των γενικών ο Ριάντ Αλ Ματζάρις. Ελπίζω να το μεταφέρω σωστα.


έτσι ακριβως κώστα απλα έχει φωτο το μέλος του φόρουμ ο ΜΑΝΤ ΤΣΑΤ αλλα ακομη δεν έστειλε κάτι , η αλήθεια είναι υπάρχει πολυ υλικο γιατι ήταν και παρα πολλοι αθλητες αλλα είχαμε και 7 αθλήτριες και μια απο το ζευγάρι 8 σύνολο , θύμησε ΝΑΒΒΑ άλλης εποχής , απο ότι είχα ακούσει κοντα στις 100 συμμετοχές , ελπίζω μεχρι αύριο να αρχίσει να ανεβαίνει το υλικό που με τοση ανυπομονησία περιμένουν αθλητές και φίλοι

----------


## Madd_Chadd

*Junior*

----------


## Madd_Chadd

*Fitness Men -35*

----------


## giannis64

ευχαριστουμε Γιαννη για το υλικο που μας ανεβαζεις. ετσι να παρουμε μια εικονα και απο τον αγωνα της ΝΑΒΒΑ!! :08. Toast:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

[QUOTE=Madd_Chadd;723039]*Performance Men -35*

----------


## giannis64

το παλικαρι με τι κιτρινο μαγιο εχει φοβερο καλουπι. και απο ποδια?  κομματια. :03. Thumb up: 

θα περιμενουμε και την λιστα σημετοχων ανα κατηγορια με τα ονοματα των αθλητων.

----------


## Madd_Chadd

*Athletic Men -35*

----------


## Madd_Chadd

*Super Body Men -35*

----------


## Madd_Chadd

*Extreme Body Men -35*

----------


## Madd_Chadd

*Fitness Men +35*

----------


## Madd_Chadd

*Performance Men +35*

----------


## Madd_Chadd

*Athletic Men +35*

----------


## Madd_Chadd

*Super Body Men +35*

----------


## Madd_Chadd

*Extreme Body Men +35/Masters Over 50/Masters*

----------


## Madd_Chadd

*Bodybuilding 3 +Αλλοδαπών*

----------


## Madd_Chadd

*Bodybuilding 2*

----------


## Madd_Chadd

*Bodybuilding 1*

----------


## Madd_Chadd

*Bodybuilding Juniors*

----------


## Madd_Chadd

*Fitness Overall*






*Performance Overall*

----------


## Madd_Chadd

*Athletic Overall*






*Super body Overall*

----------


## Madd_Chadd

*Bodybuilding 3 Overall*




*Bodybuilding 2 Overall*




*Bodybuilding 1 Overall*




*Bodybuilding Αλλοδαπών Overall*





*Bodybuilding Overall*

----------


## Madd_Chadd

*Bodybuilding Overall + Aλλοδαπων Overall*

----------


## Ultra_b

Φωτογραφιες απο τις γυναικες?

----------


## Madd_Chadd

*Fitness Women*




*Performance Women*





*Athletic-Superbody-Extremebody Women*




*Γενικές*

----------


## Madd_Chadd

_Ζευγαριών_

----------


## Madd_Chadd

_Βραβευσεις_

----------


## Madd_Chadd

_Βραβευσεις_



*
Γενικες*

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ο Γιώργος Μιχαλακίδης μαζί με την κοπέλα σαν   ζευγάρι  έκανε πάρα πολύ εντυπωσιακή χορογραφία και αισθητικά όμορφη που αν όπως είπαν βελτιώσουν κάποια λάθη τους , πού μόνο αυτοι μπορούν να ξεχωρίσουν , θα εντυπωσιάσουν πολύ στο παγκόσμιο πρωτάθλημα 

επίσης απ ότι βλέπω στις φωτο οι πολύ  γραμωμένοι αθλητές αδικούνται γιατι λαιβ η γράμωση ήταν πολυ πιο εμφανής και σκληρή , υπήρχαν αθλητες σε εξωπραγματική γράμωση και σε σπάνια κατάσταση 
φαίνετε στις φωτο βέβαια αλλα όχι όπως θα έπρεπε  και ήταν σε λαιβ κατάσταση 
αίσθηση έκαναν και οι αθλητες που ήρθαν απο κρήτη απο το μεγαλύτερο σε απόσταση μέρος της Ελλάδας του Λάκη Μαθιουδάκη και Στέλιου Κτιστάκη όπου έστειλε τα χερετίσματά του στην διοργάνωση μέσω του αθλητή του Mπαριτάκη Μανώλη  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## kok

> ο Γιώργος Μιχαλακίδης μαζί με την κοπέλα σαν   ζευγάρι  έκανε πάρα πολύ εντυπωσιακή χορογραφία και αισθητικά όμορφη που αν όπως είπαν βελτιώσουν κάποια λάθη τους , πού μόνο αυτοι μπορούν να ξεχωρίσουν , θα εντυπωσιάσουν πολύ στο παγκόσμιο πρωτάθλημα 
> 
> επίσης απ ότι βλέπω στις φωτο οι πολύ  γραμωμένοι αθλητές αδικούνται γιατι λαιβ η γράμωση ήταν πολυ πιο εμφανής και σκληρή , υπήρχαν αθλητες σε εξωπραγματική γράμωση και σε σπάνια κατάσταση 
> φαίνετε στις φωτο βέβαια αλλα όχι όπως θα έπρεπε  και ήταν σε λαιβ κατάσταση 
> αίσθηση έκαναν και οι αθλητες που ήρθαν απο κρήτη απο το μεγαλύτερο σε απόσταση μέρος της Ελλάδας του Λάκη Μαθιουδάκη και Στέλιου Κτιστάκη όπου έστειλε τα χερετίσματά του στην διοργάνωση μέσω του αθλητή του Mπαριτάκη Μανώλη


Ηλία, ήμουν σίγουρος ότι από τις 300...κατηγορίες που πήραν μέρος, εσύ θα βράβευες τις γυναίκες, ξέρω.....τυχαίο ήταν :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Α να σκάσεις ρε Αλέκο με έφυγε το νερο απ τη μύτη  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: , όλο το χαμάλη με βάζουν να κάνω πανε έλα να δίνω τα μετάλεια , γι αυτο λένε  καλύτερα το μάτι παρα το όνομα , όπως το είπες έτυχε κάποιος έπρεπε να κάνει κι αυτη τη δουλειά , εσένα αυτο σε έκανε εντυπωση , ρε τι κουτσομπόλα βασιλειάδου είσαι  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

*Να αναφέρουμε και τα αποτελέσματα με τα ονόματα και τα νούμερα των αθλητών.
Σ αυτη την λίστα δεν είναι οι γυναίκες και οι κατηγορίες ββ στη συνέχεια θα προστεθούν και οι υπόλοιπες κατηγορίες 
Οι κατηγορίες είναι όπως και στο παγκόσμιο της WFF που θα γίνει στις 15 ιουνίου στο ΡΑΔΙΟ ΣΙΤΥ στην Θεσσαλονίκη 

JUNIORS FITNESS
*1 ΑΘΑΝΑΣΙΑΔΗΣ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ  ΝΟ49
2 ΛΙΟΡΑΣ ΖΑΧΑΡΙΑΣ ΝΟ31
3 ΦΙΛΙΠΠΙΔΗΣ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ ΝΟ35
4 ΜΕΝΕΛΑΟΥ ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΝΟ30

*JUNIORS PERFORMANCE
*1 ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΣ ΝΟ41
2 ΚΑΛΟΓΗΡΟΣ ΣΤΥΛΙΑΝΟΣ ΝΟ59
3 ΜΠΡΑΟΥΝ ΡΑΦΑΗΛ ΝΟ11

*JUNIORS SUPERBODY*
1 ΠΑΠΟΥΛΑΣ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΝΟ33
2 ΣΩΤΗΡΙΑΔΗΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ ΝΟ64
3 ΜΑΣΤΡΟΓΙΑΝΝΙΔΗΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ ΝΟ47

*JUNIORS EXTREMEBODY*
1 ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΝΟ55

*MEN FITNESS -35*
1 ΓΙΑΝΙΚΑΚΗΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΝΟ16
2 ΛΕΙΒΑΔΙΩΤΗΣ ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ ΝΟ15
3 ΓΚΟΥΣΜΠΑΣΑΝΙΩΤΗΣ ΑΧΙΛΕΑΣ ΝΟ4
4 ΤΣΙΟΛΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ ΝΟ17
5 ΓΑΛΑΝΗΣ ΒΑΣΙΛΕΙΟΣ ΝΟ56
6 ΣΤΕΡΙΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ ΝΟ69
ΕΕ ΑΡΙΤΖΟΓΛΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ ΝΟ53
ΕΕ ΓΚΙΛΤΣΗΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΝΟ52

*MEN FITNESS +35*
1 ΓΙΑΝΤΖΟΓΛΟΥ ΒΑΣΙΛΕΙΟΣ ΝΟ1
2 ΖΑΓΚΑΙΛΙΑΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΝΟ72
3 ΔΑΛΑΚΑΣ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ ΝΟ74
4 ΚΑΜΠΟΥΡΙΔΗΣ ΣΤΥΛΙΑΝΟΣ ΝΟ34

*MEN PERFORMANCE -35*
1 ΜΑΧΑΛΛΕΚΙΔΗΣ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΝΟ61
2 ΚΟΦΤΕΡΟΣ ΑΝΤΩΝΗΣ ΝΟ63
3 ΚΟΡΩΝΙΔΗΣ ΘΕΩΔΟΡΟΣ ΝΟ5
4 ΣΑΝΤΙΝΟ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ ΝΟ18
5 ΜΑΒΙΛΙΔΗΣ ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ ΝΟ42
6 ΕΥΘΥΜΙΟΥ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΝΟ68
ΕΕ ΓΑΛΑΖΟΥΛΑΣ ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ ΝΟ37
ΕΕ ΑΛΕΞΙΟΥ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ΝΟ21

*MEN PERFORMANCE  +35* 
1 ΚΕΦΑΛΑΣ ΠΑΥΛΟΣ ΝΟ27
2 ΜΠΟΥΧΛΑΡΙΩΤΗΣ ΚΩΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ ΝΟ66
3 ΠΑΠΑΒΕΡΓΟΣ ΠΡΟΔΡΟΜΟΣ ΝΟ7




*MEN ATHLETIC -35
*1 ΙΩΑΝΝΟΥ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ ΝΟ38
2 ΑΝΔΡΕΟΥΔΗΣ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ ΝΟ36
3 ΑΡΓΥΡΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ ΝΟ29
4 ΧΑΤΖΗΜΑΓΙΟΓΛΟΥ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΝΟ39
5 ΜΑΝΩΛΗΣ ΚΩΣΤΑΣ ΝΟ67
6 ΣΥΡΙΓΟΣ ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ ΝΟ2
ΕΕ ΚΑΜΗΛΑΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΝΟ3
ΕΕ ΠΑΝΟΥΔΗΣ ΒΑΛΑΝΤΗΣ ΝΟ19

*MEN ATHLETIC +35*
1 ΜΠΑΡΙΤΑΚΗΣ ΕΜΜΑΝΟΥΗΛ ΝΟ6
2 ΠΑΛΗΚΑΡΑΣ ΣΠΥΡΙΔΩΝ ΝΟ54
3 ΓΙΓΚΛΑΣ ΦΩΤΗΣ ΝΟ50
4 ΜΑΝΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ ΝΟ28

*MEN SUPERBODY -35*
1 ΝΙΚΟΛΑΙΔΗΣ ΗΛΙΑΣ ΝΟ22
2 ΑΡΝΑΟΥΤΗΣ ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ ΝΟ32
3 ΘΕΜΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ ΝΟ23
4 ΜΑΛΑΜΙΔΗΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ ΝΟ14
5 ΡΕΓΚΛΕΙΤΗΣ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ ΝΟ9
6 ΛΑΜΠΡΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΝΟ58

*MEN SUPERBODY +35
*1 ΕΛ ΜΑΣΡΙ ΜΟΧΑΜΕΝΤ ΝΟ46
2 ΠΕΤΡΑΚΙΔΗΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ ΝΟ71
3 ΚΕΡΕΣΤΕΤΖΗΣ ΠΑΥΛΟΣ ΝΟ25

*MEN EXTREMEBODY -35
*1 ΣΤΕΦΑΝΙΔΗΣ ΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ ΝΟ12
2 ΚΡΙΜΝΙΩΤΗΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΝΟ48
3 ΘΕΟΔΩΡΙΤΣΗΣ ΕΥΣΤΑΘΙΟΣ ΝΟ57
4 ΤΟΠΑΛΙΔΗΣ ΙΣΑΑΚ ΝΟ60
5 ΧΑΛΚΙΑΣ ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ ΝΟ51

*MEN EXTREMEBODY +35*
1 ΑΘΑΝΑΣΙΑΔΗΣ ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ ΝΟ40

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

*Συνέχεια αποτελεσμάτων...
*
*OVERALL MEN FITNESS*
  ΓΙΑΝΤΖΟΓΛΟΥ ΒΑΣΙΛΕΙΟΣ ΝΟ1

*OVERALL MEN PERFORMANCE*
  ΚΕΦΑΛΑΣ ΠΑΥΛΟΣ ΝΟ27

*OVERALL MEN ATHLETIC*
  ΜΠΑΡΙΤΑΚΗΣ ΕΜΜΑΝΟΥΗΛ ΝΟ6

*OVERALL MEN SUPERBODY*
  EL MASHRI MOHAMAD ΝΟ46

*WOMEN FITNESS*
  1 POWLISZYN ANGELIKA ΝΟ44
  2 ΔΗΜΟΥ ΒΑΛΙΑ ΝΟ24

*WOMEN PERFORMANCE*
  1 ΓΩΓΟΥ ΧΡΙΣΤΙΝΑ ΝΟ43
  2 ΛΥΤΡΑ-ΚΟΤΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ ΙΩΑΝΝΑ ΝΟ45

*WOMEN ATHLETIC*
  1 ΧΡΗΣΤΟΥ ΛΙΑ ΝΟ10

*WOMEN SUPERBODY*
  1 ΜΟΥΡΑΤΙΔΟΥ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ ΝΟ26

*WOMEN EXTREMEBODY*
  1 ΡΑΦΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΗ ΧΑΡΑ ΝΟ73

*BB JUNIORS*
  1 ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΝΟ55
  2 ΜΑΣΤΡΟΓΙΑΝΝΙΔΗΣ ΝΙΚΟΣ ΝΟ47
  3 ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΣ ΝΟ41
  4 ΧΑΤΖΗΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΝΟ8
  5 ΑΘΑΝΑΣΙΑΔΗΣ ΚΥΡΓΙΑΚΟΣ ΝΟ49

*BB MASTERS +40*
  1 ΑΘΑΝΑΣΙΑΔΗΣ ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ ΝΟ40
  2 ΠΕΤΡΑΚΙΔΗΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ ΝΟ71

*BB MASTERS +50*
  1 ΜΠΙΡΛΗΣ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΗΣ ΝΟ65

*BB4*
  1 ΜΑΝΩΛΗΣ ΚΩΣΤΑΣ ΝΟ67


*BB3*
  1 ΑΝΑΓΝΩΣΤΟΥ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΝΟ13
  2 ΜΙΛΙΑΔΗΣ ΠΑΥΛΟΣ ΝΟ20
  3 ΠΑΛΙΚΑΡΑΣ ΣΠΥΡΙΔΩΝ ΝΟ54
  4 ΤΟΠΑΛΙΔΗΣ ΙΣΑΑΚ ΝΟ60

*BB2*
  1 ΣΤΕΦΑΝΙΔΗΣ ΒΑΣΙΛΕΙΟΣ ΝΟ12
  2 ΜΠΑΡΙΤΑΚΗΣ ΕΜΜΑΝΟΥΗΛ ΝΟ6
  3 ΙΩΑΝΝΟΥ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ ΝΟ38
  4 ΜΑΧΑΛΛΕΚΙΔΗΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΝΟ61
  5 ΑΝΔΡΕΟΥΔΗΣ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ ΝΟ36
  6 ΛΑΜΠΡΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΝΟ58

*BB1*
  1 ΚΡΙΜΝΙΩΤΗΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΝΟ48
  2 ΑΛ ΜΑΣΗΡΙ ΜΟΧΑΜΑΝΤ ΝΟ46
  3 ΑΡΝΑΟΥΤΗΣ ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ ΝΟ32

*BB* *ΑΛΟΔΑΠΩΝ*
  1 AL MAJARICH RIAD ΝΟ70

*OVERALL BB*
  ΣΤΕΦΑΝΙΔΗΣ ΒΑΣΙΛΕΙΟΣ ΝΟ12

*OVERALL ALL*
  AL MAJARICH RIAD ΝΟ70

----------


## CHRISSERRES

Παιδιά, πληροφοριακά, πριν μια ορίτσα ανέβηκαν όλλες οι φωτογραφίες από τον αγώνα που έγινε στη Σέρρες στην επίσημη σελίδα του bodybuilding.gr στο facebook.  :03. Clap:

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

O αγωνας αυτος ειχε πολυ μεγαλη επιτυχια,αφου συμπληρωσε ενα τοσο μεγαλο αριθμο συμμετοχων, και μαλιστα με αρκετα καλο επιπεδο.Οπως εκανα και για τον αγωνα στη Κρητη, οπου δεν παρεβρεθηκα,αναλογα θα κανω και εδω .Θα κανω δηλαδη μερικα σχολια,συμφωνα με αυτα που ειδα στις φωτογραφιες.
Μου αρεσε πολυ ο Γιωργος Βασιλικοπουλος με το νουμερο 55 ,για τη πολυ καλη φορμα ,αλλα και αναπτυξη που εχει πετυχει.
Ο Γιαννης Χατζης,με το νουμερο 8,δεν εχει γραμμωσει,αλλα εχει εξαιρετικες γεννετικες προδιαγραφες και επειδη πιστευω οτι εκτελει πολυ σωστα τις ασκησεις,εκτιμω και ευχομαι να φθασει πολυ ψηλα.
Ο Γιωργος Παπουλας με το 33 εχει ποιοτητα και αναπτυξη,αλλα εντυπωσιαστηκα απο τη σπανια σκληροτητα του ,και ειδικα για τοσο νεαρο αθλητη.
Ο Παυλος Μιλιαδης με το 20 ειχε μεγαλο μπαλαρισμα με πυκνους γεματους μυς.Οι ωμοι του χωριζουν πεντακαθαρα στις τρεις κεφαλες τους,το πανω στηθος πυκνωνει περισσοτερο ακομα και απο το κατω,και διαθετει πολυ καλους κοιλιακους παρ'ολο που δεν γραμμωσε μεχρι τερμα.
Ο Γιαννης Αναγνωστου με το 13 παρουσιασε φοβερη γραμμωση ,σκληροτητα,και ολοκληρωμενη δουλεια.Δεν αφησε τιποτε ανεκμεταλλευτο,ουτε στη περιοδο ογκου ουτε στη περιοδο γραμμωσης, και φροντιζει να ειναι αφοπλιστικος προς τους κριτες.
Ο Γιωργος Κριμινιωτης με το 48 ,στις πλαινες ρηλαξ,εμφανιζει εναν απο τους πιο προικισμενους τρικεφαλους που εχω δει.Στη πισω διπλη δικεφαλων ,ειναι σαν ζωγραφια.Με λιγο καθαρη μαζα ακομη ,θα εχουμε γεγονοτα....
Ο Μανωλης ο Μπαριτακης με το 6,ηταν γραμμωμενος και με σωστα σχηματα.Στη πλαινη στηθους, μου θυμιζει τον τροπο με τον οποιο  κανει την ποζα ο  Levrone.
Ο Βασιλης Στεφανιδης με το 12,ξεπερασε και τον Σερζ Νυμπρε.Απιστευτη σκληροτητα .Δεν εχει λιπος στο δερμα του,ουτε για δειγμα.Καλα η γραμμωση.Ομως το βαθος των τομων....ειναι για να απορει κανεις.Οι μυς του δειχνουν αληθινοι και γνησιοι και οχι πρησμενα κυτταρα.
Ο Al Majarich Riad εδειξε μια πολυ ολκληρωμενη εικονα και ειναι πολυ προχωρημενος αθλητης.Θα ξαναανεφερθω σε εκεινον οταν γραψω για τον αγων της NAC,οπου εκει ημουν κριτης.
Φυσικα υπαρχουν πολλοι αθλητες σπουδαιοι,αλλα εγω επελεξα να σχολιασω μερικους -ασχετως απο το ποια θεση πηραν-οι οποιοι τραβηξαν το ματι μου.Αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι και οι καλυτεροι.Για παραδειγμα ενας απο τους αθλητες που ανεφερα βγηκε 4ος,αλλα γραφω κατι για αυτον γιατι πιστευω οτι εχει μεγαλες δυνατοτητες,τουλαχιστον ετσι μου φανηκε απο τις φωτογραφιες.
Μπραβο στη διοργανωση για τους πολλους αθλητες και το επιπεδο που ειχε.Ευγε για το οτι δεν δισταζετε να ψηφισετε για γενικο νικητη εναν απο τη κατηγορια των αλοδαπων-αφου φανηκε καλυτερος-και ετσι αποδεικνυετε ,οπως συνεβη και σε αγωνες αλλων οργανωσεων,οτι οι Ελληνες δεν ειναι ρατσιστες.Ευχομαι καλη συνεχεια.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ωραιος αγωνας φαινεται οτι εγινε.
Χαρηκα που επιτελους ειδα στην πρωτη θεση τον  El Mashri ,καλα αυτος ο ανθρωπος πρεπει να ειναι πραγματικα ακουραστος για ποτε απο το ενα ακρο της Ελλαδος βρισκεται στο αλλο μεσα σε μια μερα για να συμετασχει σε αγωνες ειναι απιστευτο :01. Razz: 

Πολυ ομορφα κ τα κυπελα!

----------


## bikiropoulos kostas

Με τη σειρα μου να συγχαρω τους αδερφους Γιατζογλου για την πολυ καλη διοργανωση αν και πρεπει να λυσουμε το προβλημα το οτι οι μεγαλες κατηγοριες βγαινουν αργα κ αρκετος κοσμος εχει φυγει (ειναι ενα αλλο θεμα προς συζητηση).
Συγχαρητηρια επισης στον φιλο Β.Στεφανιδη που εχω τη χαρα να φιλοξενω πιστευω ηταν σε τελεια κατασταση και για μενα νικητης ΟVERALL ALL!
Σαν Πιερια ειχαμε αρκετες(7)και καλες συμμετοχες φυσικα δεν ξεχνω τον μεγαλο Γ.Αναγνωστου που εδω και χρονια πρωτοστατει και ειναι πηγη εμπνευσης για πολλους εδω.
Επισης μπραβο στον Παπουλα Γ νικητη στο sbody junior ενα παιδι που εχει μελλον οπως δειχνει και ειναι χαμηλων τονων με ηθος και σωστο χαρακτηρα.
Συγχαρητηρια σε Αρναουτη Χ και στο συνεργατη μου Ν.Μαλαμιδη και οι δυο εμφανως βελτιωμενοι απο παλιοτερα .
Καλη επιτυχια σε ολους σημερα στο Παγκοσμιο!!!

----------


## Stella

Εγω να πω την ταπεινη μου γνωμη σαν απλη θεατης για τις γυναικειες κατηγοριες...
Καποιες κοπελες ηταν ανετοιμες για τη σκηνη και το αποτελεσμα ηταν να δουμε μεγαλα οπισθια με μπολικη κυταριτιδα.
Θεαμα ισως ευχαριστο για το ανδρικο κοινο, αλλα οχι καταλληλο για σκηνη αγωνων bbing....
Δικαιωμα βεβαια του καθενος να προβαλει το σωμα του οπως νομιζει....απλα μια κριτικη κανω που θεωρω οτι εχει μια δοση αληθειας... :01. Wink: 

Επισης η κοπελα με τη μακρια ξανθια πλεξουδα (δεν μπορω να διακρινω το νουμερο της) πολυ μου αρεσε! :01. Smile:

----------


## teoprasari

> Εγω να πω την ταπεινη μου γνωμη σαν απλη θεατης για τις γυναικειες κατηγοριες...
> Καποιες κοπελες ηταν ανετοιμες για τη σκηνη και το αποτελεσμα ηταν να δουμε μεγαλα οπισθια με μπολικη κυταριτιδα.
> Θεαμα ισως ευχαριστο για το ανδρικο κοινο, αλλα οχι καταλληλο για σκηνη αγωνων bbing....
> Δικαιωμα βεβαια του καθενος να προβαλει το σωμα του οπως νομιζει....απλα μια κριτικη κανω που θεωρω οτι εχει μια δοση αληθειας...
> 
> Επισης η κοπελα με τη μακρια ξανθια πλεξουδα (δεν μπορω να διακρινω το νουμερο της) πολυ μου αρεσε!


Καλησπέρα Στέλλα.Έχεις δίκιο για αυτό που γράφεις.η μία η κοπέλα απο την μέση και πάνω ήταν πολύ καλή όμως στα πόδια ήθελε πολύ δουλειά γιατί είχε κυταρίτιδα πράγμα όχι πολύ καλώ για διαγωνισμό.ήθελε ποιό πολύ δουλειά.
Για την ξανθιά την κοπέλα το μόνο που μπορώ να πω είναι ότι διαθέτη σώμα για επίπεδο εξωτερικού και όμως δεν ξέρει να ποζάρει καθόλου,και είναι κρίμα.
Σε αυτό το άθλημα πρέπει να μπορείς να επιδείξεις το σώμα σου.Πρέπει να το δουλέψει πολύ γιατί έχει το σώμα που θα την οδηγήσει πολύ ψηλά.
Ποζάρισμα λοιπόν είναι πολύ βασικό κομμάτι

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Εγω να πω την ταπεινη μου γνωμη σαν απλη θεατης για τις γυναικειες κατηγοριες...
> Καποιες κοπελες ηταν ανετοιμες για τη σκηνη και το αποτελεσμα ηταν να δουμε μεγαλα οπισθια με μπολικη κυταριτιδα.
> Θεαμα ισως ευχαριστο για το ανδρικο κοινο, αλλα οχι καταλληλο για σκηνη αγωνων bbing....
> Δικαιωμα βεβαια του καθενος να προβαλει το σωμα του οπως νομιζει....απλα μια κριτικη κανω που θεωρω οτι εχει μια δοση αληθειας...
> 
> Επισης η κοπελα με τη μακρια ξανθια πλεξουδα (δεν μπορω να διακρινω το νουμερο της) πολυ μου αρεσε!


να πω και γω την ταπεινή μου γνώμη Στέλλα ότι η κυταρίτιδα είναι ενα γυναικείο χαρακτηριστικό και μπορεί κάποια γυναίκα να είναι κάργα γυμνασμένη η και αθλήτρια του στίβου και να έχει κυταρίτιδα , βέβαια στις κατηγορίες απλού φίτνες ή σε άλλες κατηγορίες που συναντάμε όπως μπικίνι μπορεί να υπάρχουν εμφανή όχι υπερβολικα σημάδια κυταρίτιδας , γιατι απλα εκεί δεν πρέπει να είναι κάργα γραμμωμένες αλλα περισσότερο κρίνετε συμμετρία και θηλυκότητα , ενω στις πιο σκληρές κατηγορίες εκεί λόγω υπερβολικά χαμηλού ποσοστού λίπους διακρίνονται οι μύς αν και πάλι αν υπάρχει κληρονομικότητα μπορεί να υπάρχουν σημάδια κυταρίτιδας

παρ όλα αυτα όμως κρίνονται και με αυτό και τι ενοώ θα πάρει αρνητική ψήφο , αλλα όμως υπάρχουν και περιπτώσεις μια πολύ όμορφα γυμνασμένη κοπέλα με αρμονία και συμμετρία να έχει σημάδια κυταρίτιδας και άλλη να μην έχει καθόλου αλλα να χάνει σε συμμετρία και να μην είναι τόσο γυμνασμένη και με αδύνατα σημεία , οπότε δεν χαλάει καμία αισθητική και ούτε σημαίνει ότι κάνει λιγότερο προσπάθεια απο άλλες στην προπόνηση και διατροφή γιατι οι γυναίκες πρέπει να ξέρουν ότι η κυταρίτιδα θέλει και τεχνική υποστήριξη για να φύγει τελείως και δεν μειώνει αυτο την προσπάθεια μιας κοπέλας στην προπόνηση και διατροφή , απλα μερικές είναι πιο τυχερές και δεν έχουν καθόλου , αλλα όπως προανέφερα μπορεί να χάνουν αλλού 

γι αυτο θέλει να το λέει η καρδιά κάποιου η κάποιας να σταθεί επάνω στην σκηνή να κριθεί απο κριτες και θεατές και  μην ξεχνάμε πως υπάρχουν και πρωτοεμφανιζόμενες όπου μπορούν να δούν και να βελτιώσουν αδυναμίες απο αγώνα σε αγώνα και με την εμπειρία που αποκομίζουν  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Stella

Mακαρι Ηλια τις πρωτοεμφανιζομενες αλλα και ολες τις κοπελες να τις ξαναδουμε και σε επόμενους αγωνες περισσότερο βελτιωμενες!
Είναι πολυ ενδιαφερον να υπάρχουν και στις γυναικειες κατηγοριες πολλες συμμετοχες! :03. Thumb up:

----------

